# how often does your 7 month old poop?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a few threads on here about my ds's situation with not pooping very often. Just curious about others' babies- how often does your 7 month old (or close to seven months on either end) poop? Mine has been about every 5 days (sometimes less) recently. I am looking into various things but here I am just curious about what is the norm for a baby this age.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

When my son was a baby he had a 5 day type of bowel movement. When he was a a month old or so he would have an explosion once a week. Around 7 months, he still had a long time in-between...5 days or more. Sometimes it was constipation (the docs could feel it in his bowels, other times it was a slow metabolism. We tried different things (when he was 1+; food log, molasses in his milk, extra fibrous food, moving the legs/exercise...but nothing really changed. He is 8 now and more "regular". Once a dayish. They say regular can be anything such as once a day, every three days. So long as its regular for them.

Now, my 8 month old girl goes several times a day! Much different then my son.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

My 7 month old goes about twice a day. She is almost exclusively breastfed. She does eat a few bites of food every other day or so.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Food makes a big difference. If your child is eating a grain heavy diet or lots of binding foods like bananas, that can cause issues. Most other fruits and veggies should help move stuff along, so to speak.


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

My 7 mo was going twice a day, but the last three days have been 0-2-5!! Yes, 5 times today. Both the zero day and today were firsts. She primarily is breastfed but she's having some solids. (Nowhere near the "2 jars a day" the ped told us she should be eating at her 6 month checkup.)

I do know of another 7 month old who regularly goes about a week between poops. (But the info is through DH, so that's all I know. he compares notes with a co-worker dad.)


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

DD was a once every 3-5 days kinda girl until we started solids. She gets almost no grain, its pretty much just fruit and veggies, and she goes once every day now.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

ds was pretty much once a day UNTIL we started solids!


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

At seven months, DD was pooping about every other day , sometimes every two days or so.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

DS2 is once or twice a day - depends on what sort of solids he's had that day.


----------

